# Hmotnost odkapaného pevného podílu



## Riveritos

Hi, Someone told me this phrase could be inserted on a food label but I don't understand exactly what it means.
Could it be drained weight? What does odkapaného mean? 
I do not see this exact phrase on the web and my dictionary is not helpful in this case.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## werrr

Riveritos said:


> Hi, Someone told me this phrase could be inserted on a food label but I don't understand exactly what it means.
> Could it be drained weight?


Exactly!



> What does odkapaného mean?



“Odkapaný” is an adjective (resp passive participle) derived from the verb “odkapat” which means “drip/drain away/off”.



> I do not see this exact phrase on the web and my dictionary is not helpful in this case.



You need some dictionary oriented on technical terms, e.g. this one.


----------



## Riveritos

Thank you for your answer and for the dictionary, I've already bookmarked it. 
Now I have another doubt: what's the difference between "Hmotnost odkapaného pevného podílu" and "hmotnost po odkapání"?


----------



## werrr

There is no substantial difference in meaning.

hmotnost odkapaného (pevného) podílu = weight of the drained (solid) part
hmotnost po odkapání = weight after draining


----------

